# A Clean 3rd Gen.................



## 01LTD (Sep 28, 2002)

owned by Altyholic. Enjoy the pics.

Now you see me??? 









Now you don't.......See ya!









Looking Sexy here









More pics here: 2002 Nissan Altima


----------



## nismoprincess (Sep 27, 2002)

damn that's sweet!


----------



## ALTYHOLIC (Oct 19, 2002)

Thanks Albert for snapping the pics...
You're new digi cam works gr8!!!!


----------



## 01LTD (Sep 28, 2002)

No problem, bro.


----------



## andre (Apr 30, 2002)

Looks really nice....especially the dual exhaust pipes.


----------



## Guest (Jan 3, 2003)

very clean


----------



## SentraXERacer (Oct 7, 2002)

That is definetly the nicest altima I have seen. I dont usually like them because the rear bumper sticks out to far, but the spoiler and dual exhaust really make it look good. Is it the 2.5 or 3.5 liter? Great job


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

nice dual exhaust.. lovely ride.. keep up the good work.. very clean


----------



## 01LTD (Sep 28, 2002)

SentraXERacer said:


> *That is definetly the nicest altima I have seen. I dont usually like them because the rear bumper sticks out to far, but the spoiler and dual exhaust really make it look good. Is it the 2.5 or 3.5 liter? Great job *



It's the 3.5L. For pics and mods click my banner.


----------



## my420sx (May 12, 2002)

Looks great Altyholic, definitely one of the cleaniest Altimas I've seen. What other mods bisides the dual exhaust, and whats next?


----------



## lljes1 (Dec 27, 2002)

dayum! that thing looks so sccchhhhwweeeeeet! is that the stillen exhaust? where did you get the front lip from?


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

Very nice alty!

Kinda looks like the white version of Joe's (Primer) from NW Nismo

www.nwnismo.com


----------



## wickedsr20 (Aug 8, 2002)

Smooth. When $$$ becomes available (tax time), I'm looking forward to getting that grille/lip combo. That ride is clean. 

Off topic, how does it ride lowered?


----------



## Guest (Jan 14, 2003)

sweet car!


----------



## 01LTD (Sep 28, 2002)

lljes1 said:


> *dayum! that thing looks so sccchhhhwweeeeeet! is that the stillen exhaust? where did you get the front lip from? *



It's the MagnaFlow Race mufflers w/ a custom 2.5" piping, it copies the Stillen, but a fraction of the price. As the front lip goes, it's the Stillen front lip and bought it at Southwest Autoworks .


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

Very nice Alex! The new wheels looks sweet!


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

Gotta LUV an ALTY.. Very nice work on it man.. Smart thinking with the MagnaFLow instead of the Stillen too...

BTW is it just me or do your tires seem a little thick....are they low profile???

Oh and nice color choice...I hope thats the color U wanted--most people dont like white.


----------



## 01LTD (Sep 28, 2002)

He's running 245/45/18s I believe. They fill in the wheel well very well. His white has pearl in it as well. Looks awsome in the sun and in the right light.


----------



## shmuck90 (Oct 28, 2002)

raaaad i like


----------



## MrOldLude (Jan 16, 2003)

Looking clean. I like it.


----------

